
Israel's millennia-old 'biblical cuisine' - MiriamWeiner
http://www.bbc.com/travel/story/20180508-israels-millennia-old-biblical-diet
======
ohiovr
Curds and honey is quite good. Roasted grain has possibilities. Fresh barley
grain bread is pretty good. Great if you're starving I'm sure.. Unleavened
bread with a little olive oil and salt is really good. I love dates and figs,
they are like nature's candy.

